# KIS Containers



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

You can get these great clear containers at K-Mart or Lowes. I think Target is carrying them now too. They are made by KIS and work awesome as grow-out/froglet containers.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I use them.....they are crystal clear with no patterns or swirls except for the three circular rings on the lid but still crystal clear.

Rubbermade is more $$ and not clear.

The cool item is the VALUE PACK which has 4 nested boxes inside a big one!

There is also a smoked grey nesting box set which I use for all my feeder insects.

The lids "lock" down nicely and while not 100% fly proof (what enclosure really is) they are very good at keeping flies inside!

Best storage / grow out / q-tine enclosure I have seen yet.


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

If you use some weatherstripping on the lid it helps with fruit flies


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I looked at lowes, hd, target, kmart, and wallmart and didn't find this brand


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

the BRAND of KIS is actually called OMNIBOX


Kmart for sure......I've got them at multiple Kmarts in Pa and Ft Lauderdale.


They are "European" and have a website.....


Omni Box - KIS - Space For You


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

the frederick kmart is a total joke, i'll look again though


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Home Depot down here sells KIS containers, but not the clear ones. I've found some really nice clear sterilite containers at Walmart that look just like the KIS ones though.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I get similar ones from IKEA, they were pretty cheap and very sturdy


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I got similar ones from a local chain called "ShopKo." I use it to keep my FF cultures--only holds 12 or so cups, but its worth it because I no longer hear from my wife about the smell...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I love ShopKo! Okay not really.... I wasn't aware it was a strictly local chain, though....

These look pretty brilliant, I'd love to get a few for myself. What ShopKo did you go to?


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> I use them.....they are crystal clear with no patterns or swirls except for the three circular rings on the lid but still crystal clear.
> 
> Rubbermade is more $$ and not clear.
> 
> ...


I wonder where I got the idea from.... Oh Yeah, thanks Phil!


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Found em at my local Kmart - Thanks Phil, they have come in handy for sure. (They really hold moisture well, as I using some of the smaller ones for moss's)


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am definitely adding more of these to my collection as they are nice, compact, and they are very functional.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a half dozen or so of different sizes. I'd like to add more but the local Kmart is always out of them....


----------

